
How to Motivate People, Transform Business, and Be a True Leader – Simon Sinek - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2K4VqkfRaM
======
peter_d_sherman
[https://youtu.be/V2K4VqkfRaM?t=1271](https://youtu.be/V2K4VqkfRaM?t=1271)

"The way you build great companies is by prioritizing people before profit,
the way you build great companies is will before resources.

Both things are important, but there has to be this general leaning where we
can _feel_ , when we come to work and _feel_ like we're part of something
bigger than ourselves -- where we _feel_ that our work and our effort is worth
more than simply the money we make..."

This is Simon Sinek at his absolute best, and well worth watching, from this
point, or from the beginning...

